
The Necessity of Musical Hallucinations (2015) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/77/underworlds/the-necessity-of-musical-hallucinations-rp
======
hackerrenews
When I got hi as a teenager I’d hallucinate the most intricate music you could
imagine but with no way to “record” it. Would be fascinating if we one day had
the means to tap into visual and audible hallucinations (perceptions) in the
brain.

~~~
melvinroest
There is a Github somewhere that recorded EEG of people listening to simple
piano melodies, I'll see if I can find it.

Edit: I found some things!

1\. A paper:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5541010/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5541010/)

2\. A list of datasets: [https://github.com/ismir/mir-
datasets](https://github.com/ismir/mir-datasets)

